# Bran Flakes?



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey fellas

Just looking for some morning breakfast alternatives to Oatmeal, which I have been eating for the last 3-4 years.

I was just wondering if Bran Flakes or All Bran was a decent source of stable carbs in the mornings?

Cheers, Jock


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As long as they are not loaded up with sugar


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah good point mate, I don't like eating too much refined/processed food (which pretty much takes breakfast cereals out of the equation.

As a kid I used to love cereals and ate tons of them, and I loved throwing loads of sugar on them which is probably why I put on a lot of weight between the ages of13-16, so i am hesitant to start eating them again.

What do you think?

Cheers, Jock


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I know what you mean. I ate tuna sandwiches for years strait. Every day tuna. It was easy to take to work and at that time I did not have much money at all. It was the cheap tuna at that.

Now that I have a better job, I have not had a tuna sandwitch in probably years. Now a tuna melt at the restaurant but not at home.

I think you will be ok if you pick a good product low in sugar or no sugar and just sweaten it with the protein powder.

They do have protein cerial that tasts really good.

I dont know if you guys have that but i had to stop buying it as I would pig out on it till I could not breathe. Seriously, I had to stop buying it.

Put some protein powder in it and some flax seed, that wont be bad I dont think.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think if you can find a high fiber cereal around 14 grams of fiber per serving you will be ok. It tastes like styrafoam though. Sorry.


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Museli can be ok with a few raisens added.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> Museli can be ok with a few raisens added.


Had that and it is bland but you will have a real good stool the next day


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes and it floats too!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

its the starchy carbs that is bland, ugh!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> Yes and it floats too!


They say that your stool is supposed to float if you eat enough fiber. You are also supposed to look at the color and texture................  I know that sounds funny but your stool can tell you a lot. If it is dark then you are probably eating allot of protein. If it is real light you have problems.


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

You also have problems if its about 6" thick too!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i hate those, they hurt me rim


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hate to break up the turd talk but I had a bowl of Bran Flakes this morning about an hour before my workout.

I don't need sugar on them and they were a nice change from Oatmeal.

Guess I'll be sh*tting pretty good tommorrow!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fiber is good bro, but oatmeal has fiber too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> You also have problems if its about 6" thick too!


Rotflmfao

I cant believe Jimmy didn't comment on that last statement.........lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

rofl


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> It tastes like styrafoam though. Sorry.


you know what styrafoam tastes like? geez you boys eat everything..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Maybe that is why my stool floats............lol


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

The 'floating stool sydrome' seems quite common among bodybuilders.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How do you know? Do you follow the guys in at the gym...............lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

try it stevey, might be better than you think


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> try it stevey, might be better than you think


Again?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

try it stevey,might be better than you think


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> try it stevey,might be better than you think


Was it so good you had to post it twice....................


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

trying to think of a come back there, i guess i have landed myself right in it, dam you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well atleast the spelling is still good.....................


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

is that the plus you can give me, i feel so pathetic, im going to slit my wrists


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just use a dictionary to do that................lol


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

missed this, jock mate, all bran is great stuff. Loads of fibre (note how its spelt properly my american amigo's!) and good carbs. Its funny you mention it as it is now my breakfast too as im off porridge oats for a while!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Panthro said:


> missed this, jock mate, all bran is great stuff. Loads of fibre (note how its spelt properly my american amigo's!) and good carbs. Its funny you mention it as it is now my breakfast too as im off porridge oats for a while!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

hackskii said:


> As long as they are not loaded up with sugar


i sometimes add glucose to my bran flakes, is that bad?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yes, its sugar!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for your thoughts Panthro matey, I'm cutting ATM so don't want to go overboard on carbs but 40g of nice, stable complex carbs before I workout is exactly what I'm looking for, the novelty has kind of worn off porridge!

Cheers, Jock


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

nowt wrong wiv bran flakes, if your used to eating clean food anyway then bran flakes should taste sweet enough allready. only problem is you have to use milk and if your cutting its not advisable to have milk in your diet.


----------

